# Movember 2008



## beerguide (30/10/08)

Anyone here participating in Movember 2008? I will be, especially seeing last year I managed to raise over $1,000 for this great cause.

If you aren't taking part and would like to make a donation, my registration number is 1648551, or you can click here: https://www.movember.com/au/donate/donate-d...&country=au

That said if anyone else is taking part please share your rego number and link as this is definately for a good cause and hopefully Movember can go one better then the total raised last year.


----------



## Pollux (30/10/08)

I've already joined a friends crew....

Actually, I haven't shaved properly in over a week as I am on Annual Leave, tossing up if I should cheat and just keep my handlebar mo, or be clean shaved on Movember 1



> To donate to my Mo you can either:
> 
> 1. Click this link https://www.movember.com/au/donate/donate-d...&country=au and donate online using your credit card or PayPal account, or
> 2. Write a cheque payable to Movember Foundation', referencing my Registration Number 1455661 and mailing it to:
> ...


----------



## beerguide (30/10/08)

Cheating is tempting, especially if you've already got a well developed growth going on there. But I will be shaving first thing on the 1st as I've only got stubble at the moment.
This year the team I'm in is mostly made up of guys from work. First time they've all taken part - they've wussed out in previous years. Should be a hoot.

Thanks for sharing your rego number, hopefully we get some donations from here from those not participating.


----------



## Pollux (30/10/08)

In my line of work, it's the only time of year we are allowed facial hair at all, so alot of guys take it up....

Plus, I don't look forward to shaving this off, I'll need some hairdressers clippers or similar to trim it down first...


----------



## brettprevans (30/10/08)

good on you zoddy. i only managed ~$450 last year. im participating this year. GO the MO


----------



## Fourstar (30/10/08)

i had'nt shaved since 2 days after the AFL GFrand final up until yesterday. I feel naked. I had a beard approx 1" long. took me 20 minutes to shave and 3 applications of cream! it was getting quite beefy!

I did movember lastyear, unsure about this year as i feel good about being naked again!


----------



## beerguide (30/10/08)

It is amazing how 'clean' one feels after a good shave. I actually left my mo on until abotu Jan. last year and it felt strange taking it off then so I can only begin to image how you must feel Fourstar


----------



## Fourstar (30/10/08)

Every time I take a drink im wiping my upper lip to get rid of the non existant dregs. :lol: 

Unfortunately, removing the mo/beardo has yet to yield a 'favourable' response from SWMBO yet  .


----------



## barls (30/10/08)

im doing it as well here is my link unfortunately im doing it with work 
https://www.movember.com/au/donate/donate-d...&country=au


----------



## tazman1967 (30/10/08)

Im in as well this year.Never grown a mo before..Should be interesting...


----------



## white.grant (30/10/08)

Me too, group from work going to go the mo! 

I often grow a beard, but have never had just the moustache. Can't make up my mind if I want a pencil thin or a chopper, should know by the 14/11. may even look OK by the NSW case swap.

good luck, mobros  

grant


----------



## gregb (30/10/08)

Yep, in too. My donation link 

Cheers,
Greg


----------



## Muggus (30/10/08)

I'm very tempted this year. Mainly due to the fact I'm starting to get some hectic side-levers happening, and if i grew a decent enough mo, I could connect the sidies to the mo and my lifes work would be complete!

Problem is I doubt anyone would be willing to fund me because my face has been a canvas for works (and abominations) of facial hair art since I was 14!


----------



## flattop (30/10/08)

Fraid i can't join in, i have a full beard and the ministry of finance said if i shave off my beard she will cut off my Kerry Packers.... apparently she likes beards.
But i could kick in a few bucks, do u guys take paypal?


----------



## Josh (31/10/08)

Yeah I'm in My Movember Page


----------



## antains (31/10/08)

I'm in: Ant's Movember

I've had a full beard for the last few months, so it's a clean shave Movember 1.
I started last night by establishing the opposite of how I will end Movember:


----------



## beerguide (31/10/08)

flattop said:


> But i could kick in a few bucks, do u guys take paypal?



Flattop, yes Paypal is supported. When you go to the payment details screen of the 'donation' page you will be asked if you want to use Visa, Mastercard, Amex or PayPal.


----------



## Jase (31/10/08)

Hi All,

Another post for a Mo Bro.

Click here to support a good cause for Men's Health

I've got to shave a goatee, that I've had for 10 years, off tomorrow, but as mentioned it's a great cause!

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## InCider (31/10/08)

Grantw said:


> I often grow a beard, but have never had just the moustache. Can't make up my mind if I want a pencil thin or a chopper, should know by the 14/11. may even look OK by the NSW case swap.
> 
> good luck, mobros
> 
> grant



I'm in - and it's going to be all 'Chopper' for me. :super:


----------



## troydo (31/10/08)

keep it for the swap incider...


----------



## clean brewer (1/11/08)

Im in, never tried to grow a mo before, so will be interesting, start with a clean slate tomoz and ill give weekly updates..

Here is my link..
http://au.movember.com/mospace/1679361

Great cause for myself as I suffered from depression for a while and it is very hard on everyone around you..

Donate Hard Guys..

Cheers


----------



## InCider (1/11/08)

Troydo said:


> keep it for the swap incider...




Oh yeah. There is a great pic of Snow with his from last year... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Weizguy (1/11/08)

I'm on this sucker, and I'm gonna ride it out to the biter end.

I too have had facial hair for about 15 years and nary an incident where both the beard and mo were off at the same time.
I used the hair clippers and the electric shaver to remove the old fungus.
Not quite sure if I like it, but I look heaps younger (which is why I grew it in the first place), and feel fresher (for whatever reason).

The re-modelled nose (not in a good way) is mostly better again and I look forward to donations from everyone who has never seen my full face before (and that's almost everyone I know). I have joined a team from work, and I'm also keen to raise awareness of men's health issues. I've been depressed in the past (some might say that I'm still depressING) and have lost friends who have taken their own lives because of it

Click here to support my Mo, and of course Men's Health issues.

Here's a quote from the from the inspirational email: "Start the month clean shaven and go in with an open mind - *remember you don't choose the moustache, it chooses you*." Remember this guys, just so you don't get a shock when the mo comes out looking different to how you planned it!
If I got to choose my mo, I'd prob do a Clark Gable, Charlie Chaplin or Fu Manchu, but U guys already know that I'm a weirdo.  
We'll see what chooses me! :unsure: 

I'll get a photo up there soon. Just have to get the camera etc.

Les MoBro


----------



## Millet Man (1/11/08)

Count me in! I had a long running battle with depression up until a couple of years ago and it's time to give a bro a hand up.

My link is http://au.movember.com/mospace/1761096 and I can't wait to see what type of mo chooses me!

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## staggalee (1/11/08)

gregb said:


> Yep, in too. My donation link
> 
> Cheers,
> Greg



That time of the year again already Greg?  
Donation on it`s way.
Cheers mate

staggalee.


----------



## wakkatoo (1/11/08)

I'm in! My Donation Link

Hope to keep a daily pic diary too of my growth <_<


----------



## joecast (1/11/08)

im in! any donations are a bonus. the mo (and not shaving) is my goal.
joe


----------



## Crunched (1/11/08)

Yep, I'm doing it - have done for the last two years. But posting my donation link makes me feel like I'm taking advantage of the forum, so I'll leave it at that.

My question for everyone is: What style of Mo' are you going with? I'll be doing the handlebars, although I did these last year - so might be open to other suggestions.


----------



## joecast (1/11/08)

Crunched said:


> My question for everyone is: What style of Mo' are you going with? I'll be doing the handlebars, although I did these last year - so might be open to other suggestions.


yep, handlebars for me as well. though i hate the way i look with just a mo and like a beard/goatee much better. cant wait for pics at the end of the month.


----------



## unterberg (2/11/08)

I am in too!
My Movember link
Definitly the handle-bars for me as well, hehe. My misses is insisting on them.


----------



## clean brewer (2/11/08)

clean brewer said:


> Im in, never tried to grow a mo before, so will be interesting, start with a clean slate tomoz and ill give weekly updates..
> 
> Here is my link..
> http://au.movember.com/mospace/1679361
> ...









Ok everyone, here is my first day of Movember, clean shaven and ready to get this thing happening... :beerbang:


----------



## NickB (4/11/08)

I've just registered.... Couple days late sure, but I've been lazy for the last three days  Will see how I go - first time at a Mo... Not holding out great hope at all, but will see. Will be interesting by the Xmas swap I'm sure!

Linky

Cheers


----------



## homekegger1 (5/11/08)

I am also registered for this great Cause.

My Grandfather was diagnosed with prostate cancer and he was lucky enough to beat it. 

I also have a close friend who battled depression, and with the help of beyond blue he has turned his life around, which is fantastic for his 2 daughters. His wife passed away about a year ago and this sent him into a downward spiral, but he is now on the up and up, thanks to causes like this.

If you wish to sponsor me you can do so at My Mospace Donation Page

Any and all donations will be appreciated and remember any donation above $2 is tax deductible and who knows maybe one day one of these services could have a major effect on your life.

Cheers

Craig


----------



## WillM (5/11/08)

https://www.movember.com/au/donate/donate-d...&country=au

well a good cause and nothing like getting beer in the Mo.


----------



## petesbrew (7/11/08)

I'm in too with a bunch of workmates. 
Our work are sponsoring everyone who enters $300, so it's a good incentive to get the handlebars growing!

my link


----------



## bonj (7/11/08)

I'm also growing a mo. My link is in my sig.


----------



## clean brewer (9/11/08)

clean brewer said:


> Ok everyone, here is my first day of Movember, clean shaven and ready to get this thing happening... :beerbang:



Ok all, here is the progress so far, the start of week 2 and im going full steam ahead...






Any other progression pictures???????????


----------



## wakkatoo (9/11/08)

stay tuned...will add tomorrow :lol:


----------



## white.grant (10/11/08)

I'm pretty happy with the mogress so far



Before



after

cheers

grant


----------



## reviled (10/11/08)

Im going for the "Tom Selleck" look :lol:


----------



## antains (11/11/08)

Holy crap, Grantw! What hormones are you taking?  

I've raised $565 so far. Donation link is here.
And, here's my day 9 photo (compared to grant, I'm waiting for puberty to start. :blink: ):


----------



## Adamt (11/11/08)

Grantw said:


> I'm pretty happy with the mogress so far
> 
> View attachment 22413
> 
> ...



Wow!!! How the hell did you grow that pair of glasses? That's manly!


----------



## wakkatoo (11/11/08)

Ha! This should give hope to everyone else who thinks they are waiting for puberty to start! 29 years old and this is the best I can do (seriously!!). 



Day 1


Day 11 

I may not be able to grow hair on my face too well but I did see on the ABC today that if your ring finger is longer than your pointer finger then you are a more fertile and virile male. I'M BACK IN THE GAME BABY!!!!

BTW, I did NOT get a spray on tan for the second shot. Its the light, I swear...


----------



## pokolbinguy (11/11/08)

I too am a grand Mo-Bro.

Will post some pics if I get a chance.

My Linky is here.

Cheers, 

MoPok


----------



## petesbrew (12/11/08)

Growing nicely! If anyone wants a 10megapixel photo for their desktop wallpaper, I'm happy to send one on! :icon_cheers: 
my link


----------



## reviled (12/11/08)

wakkatoo said:


> Ha! This should give hope to everyone else who thinks they are waiting for puberty to start! 29 years old and this is the best I can do (seriously!!).
> 
> View attachment 22455
> 
> ...




I too have the "dirty mexican" look going on  

And at 23 with a 6 month old baby, im not worried about my fertility h34r:


----------



## jeddog (12/11/08)

petesbrew said:


> View attachment 22471
> 
> 
> Growing nicely! If anyone wants a 10megapixel photo for their desktop wallpaper, I'm happy to send one on! :icon_cheers:
> my link





looks like ya wearing a fascinater


----------



## petesbrew (12/11/08)

jeddog said:


> looks like ya wearing a fascinater


 :lol:Hahaha. Bloody palm frond is photobombing my mugshot!


----------



## white.grant (12/11/08)

Adamt said:


> Wow!!! How the hell did you grow that pair of glasses? That's manly!




Oh shucks.


----------



## cdbrown (12/11/08)

I'm in it as well, currently in a goatee at the moment in hopes that the mo will extend down and join with the chin fluff so I can have the chopper. But it ain't happening. Might just have to remove the stuff below the lips and go for a good Ron Burgandy.


----------



## Millet Man (12/11/08)

Here's my day 10 photo, my good woman is baulking at kissing it - she had no problem the previous day before I shaved, apparently that was rugged but now it's "porn star" and off putting. :blink: Dr Chopper thinks she should just HTFU...

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## white.grant (12/11/08)

Millet Man said:


> :blink: Dr Chopper thinks she should just HTFU...
> 
> View attachment 22493



Have you come to clean the pool?


----------



## Millet Man (12/11/08)

Grantw said:


> Have you come to clean the pool?


  :lol:  Her pool is clean.


----------



## bonj (13/11/08)

Some great mo's here bro's :super:

Here's my "Ned Flanders" mo :lol: :


----------



## clean brewer (16/11/08)

Ok, well it is the start of week 3 of Movember, here is my growth after 14 days....






Nearly matches my Eye brows...


----------



## antains (16/11/08)

Well, here I am at Day 16 with the biggest of the teddies that my daughter was given. That's right, I'm now a father one month sooner than expected! Brendo's already sent me recipes to celebrate (Irish Red Ale and a Porter) the birth of Ruby!


----------



## Josh (17/11/08)

Here's the progress after 16 days.


----------



## white.grant (17/11/08)

As of this very morning. 




I'm really enjoying having a mo, and am now actually contemplating keeping it for a while longer.

cheers

grant


----------



## barls (17/11/08)

heres some pics. since my work wont let me grow a mo, so im growing a beard


----------



## SJW (17/11/08)

I dont like to brag but I am in it too!


----------



## Stuster (17/11/08)

Happy Stu!


----------



## Weizguy (17/11/08)

I'll do my best to get a photo on here tomorrow. Problem is, my mo looks thin due to plenty of translucent lip hair (some might call it grey).
You'll see tomorrow.
Les


----------



## Adamt (17/11/08)

It's really great to see a huge number of porn star moustaches this year!


----------



## Weizguy (21/11/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I'll do my best to get a photo on here tomorrow. Problem is, my mo looks thin due to plenty of translucent lip hair (some might call it grey).
> You'll see tomorrow.
> Les





See what I mean?

I deliberately went with the abbreviated Mo, rather than the "Chopper" version that most seem to turn to.

Les


----------



## antains (21/11/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> View attachment 22680
> 
> 
> See what I mean?
> ...




Lookin' good, Les. Good shaping.


----------



## bonj (21/11/08)

Didn't have any more bodies to put your mug on, so you thought you'd add it twice eh?

Looking good Les. Similar shaping to mine.


----------



## pokolbinguy (21/11/08)

Well this is mine. Turning out better than I thought it would.

Sham the lighting is crap.




Cheers, Pok


----------



## bonj (21/11/08)

Nice mo. Yes, shame about the lighting... and the lack of a shirt.... keep that covered up :icon_vomit: :lol: 

hehehe


----------



## pokolbinguy (21/11/08)

Bonj said:


> Nice mo. Yes, shame about the lighting... and the lack of a shirt.... keep that covered up :icon_vomit: :lol:
> 
> hehehe



I'm surprised the flash didn't reflect of my white chest!! haha


----------



## Offline (21/11/08)

A picture is worth 1000 words, none of them good




The names have been changed to protect the innocent


----------



## unterberg (21/11/08)

well as mentioned earlier in this thread - handlebars for me!!!


----------



## Weizguy (22/11/08)

Sorry, unintentional double pic.

Some say that the lack of facial hair emphasises my Roman nose.
I think it makes my eyes look big.
What do you think?

Scary, huh?


----------



## barls (22/11/08)

ill put pics up of mine next week when im allowed to shave it to a mo from the beard i have


----------



## Adamt (22/11/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> View attachment 22712




Les the Basset Hound


----------



## Millet Man (23/11/08)

One week to go!


----------



## white.grant (24/11/08)

My last mo-day update.







cheers

grant


----------



## Mantis (24/11/08)

I am in as well. Since having prostate surgery in May then 7 weeks of radiation treatment I know a bit about it. Getting your PSA checked regularly from 40yo on is a must. Mine was found early with a blood test that the missus insisted on when I turned 50. Last two blood tests have shown PSA undetectable, so its looking good. 
Early detection is the key
Get to the doc guys and get the blood test. He wont insert the digit unless the blood test shows a high reading.


----------



## petesbrew (25/11/08)

And I shaved last night.

Anyone going to the Gala Parte at the Entertainment Quarter?


----------



## clean brewer (27/11/08)

Couple days late but here is my growth after 21 days of Movember..


----------



## datman510 (27/11/08)

Offline said:


> A picture is worth 1000 words, none of them good
> 
> View attachment 22711
> 
> ...



i would admit im paranoid........ but they're watching


----------



## datman510 (27/11/08)

Mantis said:


> I am in as well. Since having prostate surgery in May then 7 weeks of radiation treatment I know a bit about it. Getting your PSA checked regularly from 40yo on is a must. Mine was found early with a blood test that the missus insisted on when I turned 50. Last two blood tests have shown PSA undetectable, so its looking good.
> Early detection is the key
> Get to the doc guys and get the blood test. He wont insert the digit unless the blood test shows a high reading.



with all sincerity.......... godspeed brewing brother.


----------



## Cube (28/11/08)

larry66 said:


> i would admit im paranoid........ but they're watching



If you look really hard, you can JUST see the shine of a tin foil hat there.....


:wacko:


----------



## antains (28/11/08)

Okay. Not all the links seemed to work, so I'm sorry for missing some bros.

Anyway, keep on truckin', YEEEE-HAAAA.


----------



## barls (28/11/08)

as promised, unfortunately its going on sunday


----------



## pokolbinguy (28/11/08)

Thanks to the AHB member (well I assume he is a member...his donation note was brew related so would be a good guess) "Anthony Earl" for the random donation.

Let me know who you are and I will reciprocate.

Cheers, Pok


----------



## bigholty (28/11/08)

Hell yeah, great to see so many bros runnin' a set of handlebars. Here's my effort:




Keep it up, Gringos!


----------



## antains (28/11/08)

pokolbinguy said:


> Thanks to the AHB member (well I assume he is a member...his donation note was brew related so would be a good guess) "Anthony Earl" for the random donation.
> 
> Let me know who you are and I will reciprocate.
> 
> Cheers, Pok



Hi Pok,
That was me, the trucker from a couple of posts back.  Mo bro number 1520851
Sorry it wasn't a huge donation.

Ant.


----------



## homekegger1 (28/11/08)

antains said:


> Hi Pok,
> That was me, the trucker from a couple of posts back.  Mo bro number 1520851
> Sorry it wasn't a huge donation.
> 
> Ant.



Ant,

I also must thank you for your random donation. Good to see there are still genuine giving people out there. Well done mate. And as you know, any donation is a good donation. I will return fire soon. Many thanks.

Here's my efforts.





Cheers

HK


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (28/11/08)

homekegger1 said:


> Ant,
> 
> I also must thank you for your random donation. Good to see there are still genuine giving people out there. Well done mate. And as you know, any donation is a good donation. I will return fire soon. Many thanks.
> 
> ...



FFS Craig, man what have you done to yourself  I have never seen such a sad looking p***K in my life. Smile things can't be that bad. You have a newborn don't you? 



Oh that explains it  


BYB


----------



## pokolbinguy (28/11/08)

antains said:


> Hi Pok,
> That was me, the trucker from a couple of posts back.  Mo bro number 1520851
> Sorry it wasn't a huge donation.
> 
> Ant.



Ant,

I have made a donation to your Mo...good on you mate you have already raised a bundle load of cash.

Great to see plenty of people getting behind such a great cause.

Cheers, Pok


----------



## antains (28/11/08)

pokolbinguy said:


> Ant,
> 
> I have made a donation to your Mo...good on you mate you have already raised a bundle load of cash.
> 
> ...



Cheers, Pok.

I've been lucky to have some really generous friends and colleagues who see how important the cause is.

Thank you for your donation, too.

Cheers, Ant.


Edit: Forgot to say cheers to HK. Cheers. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Weizguy (29/11/08)

I'll be up at Potters today, with my donation spiel and half a mo.
Yep, I accepted a (relatively) hefty donation from the lhbs guy, and he needed half the mo for it. It was the best offer I'd had so far, so I thought, "Why not?"
I have been proudly sporting half a mo for the last few days and will be wearing it until the end of Movember.

Mark has a photo.

It's a good talking point and allows you to easily start the conversation about men's health and "Gimme a donation". :lol:


----------



## bonj (29/11/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I'll be up at Potters today, with my donation spiel and half a mo.
> Yep, I accepted a (relatively) hefty donation from the lhbs guy, and he needed half the mo for it. It was the best offer I'd had so far, so I thought, "Why not?"
> I have been proudly sporting half a mo for the last few days and will be wearing it until the end of Movember.
> 
> ...


That's a classic Les. Would love to see the photo. I nearly shaved mine completely off for a large donation from SWMBO, but was saved by the Qld AHBers matching her donation so I could have it for the swap today!


----------



## wakkatoo (29/11/08)

thanks also to the unknown donator. Will try to remember to return the favour!

Me at my bro's 21st last week - amazing the number of people who had not heard of it yet were really supportive.


here is the last pic of mine. It comes off tomorrow thank christ, I just don't look right with it AND teaching kids <_<


----------

